# help! dead marimo balls!



## skyypeaches (Aug 15, 2008)

so i went out of town for four days and while i was away, my marimo balls were moved to the window sill and unfortunately, it was in direct sunlight for four days. When I came home, the water was very stinky, the marimo balls brown and the water was warm. Is there anyway I can revive them!??!
I put them in fresh water for now and am going to try to refrigerate them for a night but is there anything else I can do? I read that salt may help?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Salt would not help. I don't think chilling them would help either. Hold them under running water and squeeze them tight like a sponge. Wash it and wring it out like a dirty sponge. Roll it around in the palm of your hand. It probably just sucked up a lot of dirty water. There might even be algae growing on it, (ironic huh!, yes hair and green algae will grow on top of them)


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow dying marimo Ball! This is a first time hearing this! These things are indestructible. Mine survive in the winter months with no heating and no light for 6 months! But I think that yours is dying from over heating and possible algae bloom when you were gone. I would get rid of all the melted brown stuff on the outside and then after that there should be salvageable pieces!


----------

